# JR Cigar is moving......Statesville to Mooresville, NC.....wooohooo



## 1scienceguy (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening. 

I learned this this last week the JR Cigar in Statesville is closing and moving only the cigar business to Mooresville. The new location is the old Bob Evans building near Walmart at exit 36 off I77. They told me the target date is February 23rd, 2015. The new shop will be a lot smaller, humidor will be better organized, and a full Montecristo signature lounge will be added. Totally stoked. 

Let me know if any Puff NCers will be in the area. I'll gladly burn a stick with you.


----------



## nport21 (Jan 16, 2015)

I can't wait for this move either. Will there be a cigar lounge in the store to be able to smoke? Also, do you know of a B&M in Mooresville to be able to smoke in?


----------



## 1scienceguy (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes - signature Montecristo lounge with state of the art air filtration.

Burner's Cigar in Huntersville, NC (Exit 25 - Birkdale Village) is a B&M that allows you to smoke inside.


----------



## nport21 (Jan 16, 2015)

I actually live near burner's, and smoked there for the first time yesterday. But I work in mooresville. So of course I have coworkers that live in moorseville.


----------



## 1scienceguy (Jul 8, 2014)

nport21 said:


> I actually live near burner's, and smoked there for the first time yesterday. But I work in mooresville. So of course I have coworkers that live in moorseville.


cool. Where do you work in Mooresville?


----------



## nport21 (Jan 16, 2015)

Trump National golf club


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

GUess I should read posts in this thread more often. Used to stop at JR in Statesville when driving to Florida. If you have been there, you know the store had everything you could want --clothes, books, discounted cigarettes and everything else. Hadnt driven to Florida in years and stopped there on drive to South Carolina 2 weeks ago. Well, the store was gutted down to the walls and only thing there was the cigar store. Told me like others have posted that they are moving. Picked up some smokes but they didnt have any moving discounted sales.


----------



## nport21 (Jan 16, 2015)

Don't worry, in about 2 months it will be open just a few miles south. Still on your way down to the sunshine state


----------

